# Windows Vista keeps crashing with a stop F4 0x0000003 error



## kakik (Dec 1, 2008)

Windows Vista keeps crashing with a stop F4 0x0000003 error


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi. . .

Bugcheck *0xf4* with 1st parm *0x3 *= a process critical to system has suddenly stopped and causes Vista to shut down.

When did this start? Any new software or hardware introduced recently? Updates? 

How many BSODs have you had total and in last 24 hours?

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## kakik (Dec 1, 2008)

i have vista and XP
with XP no problems
BSODs starts mainli when i restart from XP to vista


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Are you able to get into Vista at all?

Does it matter if you cold-boot into Vista?

Does the system crash if you boot into Vista safemode?


----------



## kakik (Dec 1, 2008)

jcgriff2 said:


> Are you able to get into Vista at all?
> 
> yes
> 
> ...


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Please see if system crashes when booting into Vista safemode - trying to ascertain if driver/service calling driver is possible cause


----------



## kakik (Dec 1, 2008)

jcgriff2 said:


> Please see if system crashes when booting into Vista safemode - trying to ascertain if driver/service calling driver is possible cause


not in safe mode

what i do


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi. . .

Boot into Vista then download Live SysInternals Autoruns from Microsoft TechNet and SAVE it to your *DOCUMENTS* folder. Next, download the attached zip and extract the batch file to your DESKTOP. Then go to desktop, right-click on the batch file and select Run as Administrator. 

It will run for approx 5 minutes - you will see status screen. No user interaction - just let it run. When finished, go to your documents folder and zip up the newly created folder named TSF_Vista_Support and attach to next post.

Any ? - please let me know.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## kakik (Dec 1, 2008)

thank you!


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

12 mini kernel dumps processed -

(11) f4 (0x3, 0x864ec020, 0x864ec16c, 0x81e3f430), probable cause = csrss.exe, Microsoft Client/Server Runtime Subsystem.

0xf4 can occur if Vista is installed on a slave drive. I noticed that the Vista OS is on your drive g:

Please see this MS kb for additional details -

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;330100

The 1 remaining system crash was listed as caused by memory corruption.

There was a driver found in the dump listing that I can fiind no information on - it may be a sign of system infection:

```
abx50eo3.SYS Sun Jul 20 20:16:38 2008
```
Pixart /pac207 showed up in a recent BSOD - what is this?

```
MonitorRegistry Monitor	g:\windows\pixart\pac207\monitor.exe
```
You should go to your manufacturer's web site to see if an update is available for this audio driver:

```
ADIHdAud.sys Tue Jan 16 11:41:49 2007   
SoundMAX Digital HD Audio driver 
Analog Devices, Inc. www.analog.com
```
Bugcheck summary below; dump logs attached.

Good Luck to you.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.

*bugcheck summary*

```
BugCheck F4, {3, 85f0d610, 85f0d75c, 81e84430}
Probably caused by : csrss.exe
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
BugCheck F4, {3, 85f876f0, 85f8783c, 81e41430}
Probably caused by : csrss.exe
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
BugCheck F4, {3, 857c00c8, 857c0214, 81e7b430}
Probably caused by : csrss.exe
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
BugCheck F4, {3, 864ec020, 864ec16c, 81e3f430}
Probably caused by : csrss.exe
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
BugCheck F4, {3, 85fc1b88, 85fc1cd4, 81e59430}
Probably caused by : csrss.exe
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
BugCheck F4, {3, 85f50988, 85f50ad4, 81e7f430}
Probably caused by : csrss.exe
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
BugCheck F4, {3, 8594c8d0, 8594ca1c, 81e8e430}
Probably caused by : csrss.exe
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
BugCheck F4, {3, 86504528, 86504674, 81e72430}
Probably caused by : csrss.exe
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
BugCheck F4, {3, 864b0020, 864b016c, 81e4e430}
Probably caused by : csrss.exe
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
BugCheck F4, {3, 860d6928, 860d6a74, 81e5a430}
Probably caused by : csrss.exe
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
BugCheck 4E, {99, 61a5b, 2, 61952}
Probably caused by : memory_corruption ( nt!MiBadShareCount+24 )
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
BugCheck F4, {3, 8626bb90, 8626bcdc, 81e4e430}
Probably caused by : csrss.exe
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
 
Built by: 6001.18145.x86fre.vistasp1_gdr.080917-1612
Debug session time: Fri Dec 12 21:39:09.877 2008 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:03:13.423
BugCheck F4, {3, 85f0d610, 85f0d75c, 81e84430}
Probably caused by : csrss.exe
PROCESS_NAME:  csrss.exe
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
Built by: 6001.18145.x86fre.vistasp1_gdr.080917-1612
Debug session time: Fri Dec 12 21:34:55.933 2008 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:03:08.479
BugCheck F4, {3, 85f876f0, 85f8783c, 81e41430}
Probably caused by : csrss.exe
PROCESS_NAME:  csrss.exe
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
Built by: 6001.18145.x86fre.vistasp1_gdr.080917-1612
Debug session time: Fri Dec 12 21:31:16.618 2008 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:03:16.180
BugCheck F4, {3, 857c00c8, 857c0214, 81e7b430}
Probably caused by : csrss.exe
PROCESS_NAME:  csrss.exe
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
Built by: 6001.18145.x86fre.vistasp1_gdr.080917-1612
Debug session time: Fri Dec 12 21:27:30.364 2008 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:03:13.926
BugCheck F4, {3, 864ec020, 864ec16c, 81e3f430}
Probably caused by : csrss.exe
PROCESS_NAME:  csrss.exe
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
Built by: 6001.18145.x86fre.vistasp1_gdr.080917-1612
Debug session time: Fri Dec 12 21:23:45.803 2008 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:03:19.350
BugCheck F4, {3, 85fc1b88, 85fc1cd4, 81e59430}
Probably caused by : csrss.exe
PROCESS_NAME:  csrss.exe
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
Built by: 6001.18145.x86fre.vistasp1_gdr.080917-1612
Debug session time: Fri Dec 12 21:19:55.515 2008 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:03:14.061
BugCheck F4, {3, 85f50988, 85f50ad4, 81e7f430}
Probably caused by : csrss.exe
PROCESS_NAME:  csrss.exe
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
Built by: 6001.18145.x86fre.vistasp1_gdr.080917-1612
Debug session time: Thu Dec 11 11:39:14.526 2008 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:02:54.073
BugCheck F4, {3, 8594c8d0, 8594ca1c, 81e8e430}
Probably caused by : csrss.exe
PROCESS_NAME:  csrss.exe
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
Built by: 6001.18145.x86fre.vistasp1_gdr.080917-1612
Debug session time: Thu Dec 11 11:35:19.227 2008 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:02:58.773
BugCheck F4, {3, 86504528, 86504674, 81e72430}
Probably caused by : csrss.exe
PROCESS_NAME:  csrss.exe
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
Built by: 6001.18145.x86fre.vistasp1_gdr.080917-1612
Debug session time: Wed Dec 10 12:32:04.611 2008 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:02:46.157
BugCheck F4, {3, 864b0020, 864b016c, 81e4e430}
Probably caused by : csrss.exe
PROCESS_NAME:  csrss.exe
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
Built by: 6001.18145.x86fre.vistasp1_gdr.080917-1612
Debug session time: Tue Dec  9 12:59:45.483 2008 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:02:44.327
BugCheck F4, {3, 860d6928, 860d6a74, 81e5a430}
Probably caused by : csrss.exe
PROCESS_NAME:  csrss.exe
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
Built by: 6001.18145.x86fre.vistasp1_gdr.080917-1612
Debug session time: Mon Dec  8 00:15:57.315 2008 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:52:14.862
BugCheck 4E, {99, 61a5b, 2, 61952}
Probably caused by : memory_corruption ( nt!MiBadShareCount+24 )
PROCESS_NAME:  System
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
Built by: 6001.18145.x86fre.vistasp1_gdr.080917-1612
Debug session time: Tue Dec  2 20:42:57.800 2008 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:03:31.346
BugCheck F4, {3, 8626bb90, 8626bcdc, 81e4e430}
Probably caused by : csrss.exe
PROCESS_NAME:  csrss.exe
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
__________________________________________ 
 
by [URL="http://www.techsupportforum.com/members/185203.html"][U][color=red]jcgriff2[/COLOR][/u][/url], Moderator, Microsoft Support,  Tech Support Forum  * com 
 
Mon 12/15/2008 
 5:31:48.16
```


----------

